# How to tell difference R32 vs R33 gearbox



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

How can i tell the difference between R32GTR and R33GTR gearboxes?
Did all R33GTR come with pull type clutch? 

Thanks
Asim


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes to the pull clutch

R33 Boxes (and the late R32 boxes which are the same) have two vents on the bell housing


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

On sunday i picked up the secondhand gearbox i bought. Put it in the car today.

If im not mistaking it is indeed a late R32 / R33 box.
But the wierd thing is, it had a push type clutch arm. Please se pics below and tell me if it is a R33 / late R32 box?










Here on the bellhousing there are 2vents, they are not on my old box.










On this pic you can see there are mounting holes for the pulltype arm on the left side? 
My old box had only mounting holes that are to the right on the box. 










Here it looks like they have drilled and threaded the holes to fit a push type arm and clutch slave










And finally, what the hell is this thing? The pipe from the main clutchpump comes in to this, and there is a loop that goes out and then back in to this square thingy. And there is a bleeding tap also. 










Thanks
Asim


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

thats a 33gtr box adapted to fit a 32, you can tel they have drilled the castings and threaded them.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

rockabilly said:


> thats a 33gtr box adapted to fit a 32, you can tel they have drilled the castings and threaded them.


X2


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Well, lucky me then! 
Car is up and running again, and this gearbox is just soooo much smoother then the old one, guess the old one had a long hard life! 

Well see how this one handles 830ish nm of torque :nervous:

I have also innstalled the Tilton Flow Control Valve. Will try to change the orifice to a smaller one, and see if it will control the slip any further then it is doing now. 
just by putting the valve on today i could tell a noticable difference of how the clutch grips after gearchange, still a bit hard, will report back after i change orifice. 

Thanks
Asim


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Asim R32GTR said:


> Well, lucky me then!
> Asim


You need a late R33 GTR Gearbox the early ones have R32 GTR syncros


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

All R32 boxes run single synchros and all R33 boxes run double row synchros
The last of the R33 boxes hace a different helix on the teeth which is why they are stronger


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

paul cawson said:


> You need a late R33 GTR Gearbox the early ones have R32 GTR syncros


Doh! You party pooper! :chairshot


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

GT-R Glenn said:


> All R32 boxes run single synchros and all R33 boxes run double row synchros
> The last of the R33 boxes hace a different helix on the teeth which is why they are stronger


Well... New question then.

How do i tell what type R33 gearbox i have?
I have looked at the box, but no markings / numbers of any kind that i could find.

Anyone?? 

Asim


----------



## jasaircraft (Feb 15, 2009)

So I could change my push type to pull type just by changing the bell housing? ie buying a late r32/r33 bell housing? this is because I found a "cheap" tripple plate clutch that is pull type.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

jasaircraft said:


> So I could change my push type to pull type just by changing the bell housing? ie buying a late r32/r33 bell housing? this is because I found a "cheap" tripple plate clutch that is pull type.


Not the bell housing, The front plate that the clutch lever pivots on.


----------



## jasaircraft (Feb 15, 2009)

oooh! ok, but where on the bell housing would you place the slave cylinder now? (sorry to hijack the thread hehe its about the same issue) So..
Things to buy in order to perform this push to pull conversion are:
Front plate that the clutch lever pivots on.
lever
any other?
will the spline that goes through the clutch fit the pull type clutch(exedy tripple) since its a early 32 spline?

cheers,
joe


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

jasaircraft said:


> oooh! ok, but where on the bell housing would you place the slave cylinder now? (sorry to hijack the thread hehe its about the same issue) So..
> Things to buy in order to perform this push to pull conversion are:
> Front plate that the clutch lever pivots on.
> lever
> ...


:chairshot
The third picture down shows both the push and pull mounting holes, with the clutch fork boot in the middle. You will have to take the clutch slave cylinder/fork/centre plate/clutch from the previous box, and install it into the new one.:clap:


----------



## dipone (Sep 5, 2006)

sorry for hijack but what age did the newer R33 box come out and is it that stronger than the earlier one


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Asim R32GTR said:


> Well... New question then.
> 
> How do i tell what type R33 gearbox i have?
> I have looked at the box, but no markings / numbers of any kind that i could find.
> ...


Bump!
There must be somebody that knows how to identify a late model R33GTR gearbox?


----------



## Galompa (Jul 22, 2008)

Asim R32GTR said:


> Bump!
> There must be somebody that knows how to identify a late model R33GTR gearbox?


I bought syncro rings to my 95 R33 GTR.. When they came they didn´t fit...
I´m wondering if i have a late model R33GTR gearbox.
How can i see the difference?


----------



## jasaircraft (Feb 15, 2009)

bump on this one...


----------



## s0jranta (Dec 1, 2010)

I have also some problems with gearbox parts. I have -1996 R33 GT-R and I did order 3rd gear assy for it.

I did check the partnumber from Nissan FAST, and the part number 
32261-12U14 should be the right one for my car.

But as you can see from this link it is not the same:

http:\\img812.imageshack.us/img812/3556/gearsv.jpg

Sorry, can't post links yet. Change the \\ to // from the link
to see the picture.

So does anyone know what is the problem? Do I have the later 3:rd generation R33 gearbox or what?


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

Asim R32GTR said:


> Bump!
> There must be somebody that knows how to identify a late model R33GTR gearbox?


I got a lovely sequential that will handle your torque figures it's a os88 series 2


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

the only way to tell is pull it apart and have a look at the baulk rings and syncro hubs... cant tell as far as i know from the outside.


----------



## s0jranta (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes I think that the problem with my case is that I have the early model gearbox and Nissan has stopped manufacturing parts for it. They only sell parts for the R33 late model and I now have the late type 3rd gear assy which won't fit in to my gearbox without large amount of late model parts.

Nice. RHD-japan could have told this to me before sending the wrong part. 
I think that they are well aware about it.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Asim R32GTR said:


> And finally, what the hell is this thing? The pipe from the main clutchpump comes in to this, and there is a loop that goes out and then back in to this square thingy. And there is a bleeding tap also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a clutch damper, You can leave it on for a nice smooth clutch feel or remove it for slightly improved clutch feedback...


----------

